# wyndham owners list for sale!!!



## antjmar (Jun 6, 2013)

look at this ad on craigslist! This cant be good!


2012-2013 Exclusive Wyndham Owner Data! - $500 (no one has these!)

Powered by Leaflet — Terms
315 grand magnolia ave.
10k exclusive owner data 2012-2013 NO ONE HAS THESE! Email me and i will send you a paypal link for download.
5k excel format and 5k word format. These are the best timeshare leads on the market. First $500 takes em.
315 grand magnolia ave.


http://orlando.craigslist.org/bfs/3778763659.html


----------



## ronparise (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok we'll see if I'm first


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2013)

Folks - you can click on the link to the Craigslist Ad, and then look for the small blue link at the top of the page and click *PROHIBITED*.  If enough people do it, it will take the Ad down.

Link to Ad - 
http://orlando.craigslist.org/bfs/3778763659.html

-------------------


----------



## ronparise (Jun 6, 2013)

But why is selling a list prohibited?


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 6, 2013)

If someone has access to Wyndham corporate, they should be notified. My guess is, an employee of Wyndham downloaded/stole the information. Or, someone can do a "sting" where they pay the amount and get the spreadsheet, and working for Wyndham giving them the information so that employee could get in deep doo-doo.

TS


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2013)

ronparise said:


> But why is selling a list prohibited?



As a Wyndham owner, I don't want my personal info. sold on the internet!


----------



## antjmar (Jun 6, 2013)

I imagine it was stolen by an employee. I wonder if that list has social security numbers!


----------



## ausman (Jun 6, 2013)

Hard to tell exactly what is being sold.

Don't know what the data is. Names, address, points owned ?

Also in excel and word format. May only be 5,000 names in total, duplicated in each format.?


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 6, 2013)

*Too late?*

Well, considering the ad has been up for over a month, this may have already been snapped up. Is anyone aware of how something like this can be reported to Wyndham Corporate to look into the leak (if that is how it was derived)?

Oh, and being a BC owner, it seems as though there is a chance I might be on the list. I agree with Denise; I don't want my identifying info out there up for grabs.


----------



## am1 (Jun 6, 2013)

how many times could it have been sold by now is the real issue.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 6, 2013)

*"Vote" early and often!*

Seems like every time I open the link in a new window I get the option to select PROHIBIT again. Maybe it thinks each new window is a unique user. It should be easy to rack up the flags. Kinda like MLB All-star voting!


----------



## ronparise (Jun 6, 2013)

I answered the ad and I got a pay-pal bill. Still not enough info to go on. In fact I got enough to turn me off...the guy included a url for a website that I cant get to, or doesnt exist.

I used to buy telephone lists all the time. before the advent of do-not-call lists and caller id, when people actually answered the phone. I was selling stocks and bonds for a major New York brokerage.... and cold calling worked

What I want now is a list of Wyndham owner's email addresses.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 7, 2013)

ronparise said:


> But why is selling a list prohibited?



The list of prohibited content in CL ads contains this item.

(4) content that discloses another's personal, confidential or proprietary information; 




DeniseM said:


> Folks - you can click on the link to the Craigslist Ad, and then look for the small blue link at the top of the page and click *PROHIBITED*.  If enough people do it, it will take the Ad down.
> 
> Link to Ad -
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/bfs/3778763659.html
> ...




The TOU include this under flagging.

c. Flagging 

A user shall not "flag" (or otherwise seek removal of) content on craigslist without a personal, good-faith belief that the content violates the TOU. A user may flag content only on his/her own behalf. A user must not permit, enable, induce or encourage others to flag content for them. A user must not flag content for others.

A user may flag a specific item of content only once. 

A user flagging content must do so manually and may not employ any automated means, products (including, without limitation, software programs) or services to flag content. A user must not circumvent any technological restrictions (security measures) in the flagging process. Without limitation, this prohibition includes a ban on the use of multiple IP addresses for flagging (by use of proxy servers or any means whatsoever).

Keep in mind also that when you use CL you agree to pay certain penalties for violating the TOU.

I prefer to follow the rules when it comes to CL rather than have to possibly pay penalties in the future.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 7, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> As a Wyndham owner, I don't want my personal info. sold on the internet!



It doesnt matter what you want, Im sure you are already on multiple lists, already being sold on the internet. 

All this information is  public information. For example, if you own property in my county anyone can look it up to see what you own and what you paid on it, and if you have a mortgage. You can even view the actual mortgage and deed.. List compilers take this public information and construct their lists of, luxury home owners, folks that own with no mortgage, waterfront homeowners etc etc.

Please dont tell me you are so naive to think you have any privacy these days


----------



## ronparise (Jun 7, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> The list of prohibited content in CL ads contains this item.
> 
> (4) content that discloses another's personal, confidential or proprietary information;



John

The ad doesn't disclose any personal, confidential or proprietary information. and one could argue that neither does the list that is for sale. It is simply a compilation of public information

(that I own Wyndham timeshares is no secret, and exactly what I own can be found by looking at the land records in every county where Wyndham has a resort.   its not "private information" it is in fact public


----------



## am1 (Jun 7, 2013)

A small list of Wyndham owners e-mail addresses is around.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 7, 2013)

ronparise said:


> John
> 
> The ad doesn't disclose any personal, confidential or proprietary information. and one could argue that neither does the list that is for sale. It is simply a compilation of public information
> 
> (that I own Wyndham timeshares is no secret, and exactly what I own can be found by looking at the land records in every county where Wyndham has a resort.   its not "private information" it is in fact public



The ad does not disclose the info but what they are selling does and that's what makes the ad in violation of the TOU.  That's strictly my opinion of course.

I know that if you own a deeded property some of your info is already public but aren't there Wyndham ownerships that are not tied to a deed?  And if a phone number or email address is included I'd think that may be private info.

You know that I'm usually on both sides of an argument and in this case I'm just looking for possible reasons that the ad may be against the TOU.

At the same time I had to point out that flagging is limited to one time per person per ad.  

I think the spit is really going to hit the fan when you buy that list and email Denise trying to buy some of her points.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 7, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> You know that I'm usually on both sides of an argument and in this case I'm just looking for possible reasons that the ad may be against the TOU.
> 
> 
> I think the spit is really going to hit the fan when you buy that list and email Denise trying to buy some of her points.



And all Im doing is looking for the other side of the argument.

I havent sent $500 to the list broker, so Denise has no reason to worry, ...yet


----------



## antjmar (Jun 7, 2013)

I flagged the ad and I'm sure other here have to but its still up.

I don't have a problem with wyndham "affiliates" having my name and e-mail. I would hope they are a "legitimate" company. 

I don't know how much info he has. However, the fact that this is advertised on craigslist leads me to believe that this individual is not the most trust worthy person. 

IMO while this is good information for a legitimate business person (Ron ) in the wrong hands this information CAN lead to scamming  of owners out of money.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2013)

I get a few emails every week from folks looking to sell TS owners lists...

sadly once something is out there, its not likely to ever "not be out there" again.


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2013)

*Maybe just a timing coincidence, but...*

I received a phone call just yesterday, around mid-day (on my unlisted, unpublished home phone number) from someone asking very specifically about "my Wyndham timeshare". 

Although I used to own a single Wyndham converted fixed week, I gave that week away several years ago. 
I have not owned at (or visited) any Wyndham facility since then, as I plainly told the unknown caller before just hanging up, engaging in no further conversation.

This call certainly didn't result from any "public record". Even discovery of a (long obsolete) recorded deed could not and did not possibly reveal a carefully protected and unlisted, unpublished phone number.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 7, 2013)

If there aren't leaks where do the telemarketers get my number from my non recorded Worldmark Membership information ?


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> ... And if a phone number or email address is included I'd think that may be private info....



Private enough to be published in phone books....


----------



## jebloomquist (Jun 7, 2013)

*Public vs Proprietary Information*

As stated by many here, most of this information is in the public domain. Or is it? I ask, "Just how were the pieces of information acquired?" If someone at Wyndham has divulged the lists to a third party, it could be considered a breach of faith within Wyndham.

Although there is a record of every timeshare at the county of origin, it would be quite a feat going through the over 70 counties in the country just to locate them. Then, the information included would only be for the parties at the time of purchase, not a current address, if it has changed. No emails would be included. Where were they acquired? Where would any current phone number originate?

It is my opinion that either these lists are bogus, a fraud, or they were stolen from Wyndham in some fashion. Why would anyone want to get involved with them?

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 7, 2013)

jebloomquist said:


> Although there is a record of every timeshare at the county of origin, it would be quite a feat going through the over 70 counties in the country just to locate them.


 

The original offered "product" was a list of all Wyndham Owners at a single property.

A relative easy extraction for a licensed real estate agent to get from a title company rep, offering free lead data for "farming"

Reselling it is another ethical issue


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 7, 2013)

antjmar said:


> l
> 10k exclusive owner



10,000 owners isn't that many is you consider 50 per room, that's only 200 rooms, a very small section of one resort...Just searching the county that Bonnet Creek is you should be able to find that many owner


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 7, 2013)

am1 said:


> A small list of Wyndham owners e-mail addresses is around.



Heck, even Wyndham released the e-mail addresses of people they belive are trouble children, if I remember correct.  Depending what is being sold, Ron maybe right, it may just be a compulation of court house data combined with other on-line databases such as whitepages.com and related sites that give approximate ages or actual birthdates, all known former addresses, propery owned, criminal records, etc. as it relates to owners of the timeshares.  I do not know if owners of Club Wyndham Access are in the public domain or not.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 7, 2013)

geekette said:


> Private enough to be published in phone books....



Great idea, the phone book is probably the best place to put your information if you do not want anyone to know, I am not sure anyone looks  at them in this automated day and age.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 7, 2013)

theo said:


> I received a phone call just yesterday, around mid-day (on my unlisted, unpublished home phone number) from someone asking very specifically about "my Wyndham timeshare".
> 
> Although I used to own a single Wyndham converted fixed week, I gave that week away several years ago.
> I have not owned at (or visited) any Wyndham facility since then, as I plainly told the unknown caller before just hanging up, engaging in no further conversation.
> ...



According to one Wyndham sales presentation I attended, the sales rep solicited me to join up with a group wanting Wyndham Owners to pay them to get out of their contracts, she indicated that this group had many Wyndham reps slipping them the information on owners.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 7, 2013)

ronparise said:


> And all Im doing is looking for the other side of the argument.
> 
> I havent sent $500 to the list broker, so Denise has no reason to worry, ...yet



I do not think you are going to loss your $500, I do not think when the day is done you are going to spring for stale info that apparently is or has been sold many times over.  However, you might go for similar lists of the Google or Facebook users, ops, they have better security systems because the have the money flow from selling variations of this information themselves.


----------

